# Harness for jogging



## HobbsB (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking for recommendations on a harness for jogging. I see Ruff Wear has a couple of harnesses. 

http://www.ruffwear.com/dog_harnesses

Has anyone used either of them for jogging with their GSDs?

We currently use the Easy Walk for our walks, but of course it is not designed for running.

Thanks for any input!

Linda


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use the Ruffwear Webmaster. I don't jog, but I use it for biking with Kenya. I've also had her sprinting off leash with it on. It fits very well, does not inhibit her movement, doesn't seem to chafe.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Have you tried or heard of the CaniCross? Its still kind of new to the US, its well known in the UK but you should check it out.

http://www.dogplay.com/Activities/canicross.html


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

We use the Ruffwear harness when Dh takes Camper when he goes rollerblading. Works great.

Lies, that's a great photo of Kenya!


----------

